# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Adding Numbers and Percentages to Legends

## prr

Hi, I am trying to add the $ values and percentages to the legend of a pie chart.  I know I can add it to the main area of the chart, but because of the number of fields, it is very hard to read that way.  Do you know if there is a way to add the $ values and percentages to the legend of a pie chart in Excel?  An example of how I would like it to display is attached.  I've been playing around with it all morning and amfrustrated.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

THANKS!

----------


## teylyn

Hi,

I don't want to burst your bubble, but this kind of information should not be presented in a pie chart at all. If you're interested to read why not, and how to present this data better, visit sites like www.perceptualedge.com, http://www.perceptualedge.com/articl...or_dessert.pdf
www.peltiertech.com, http://peltiertech.com/WordPress/whi...rm-do-you-use/ (this article is really about pie charts, not blogging)
www.chandoo.org 
to name just a few.

Of course, if you absolutely *insist* on presenting your chart in a design that makes it hard for the reader to understand the data, you can use a trick to concatenate the series names with the numeric values you want to show in the legend.

For example, you have in cells A1 to C1 the series name, calculated percent value, and absolute value. Then you can use D1 to concatenate

=a1&" "&b1&"% ("&c1&"mm)"

copy down and use that column for your series names 

But I'd strongly urge you to use a bar or column chart instead.

hth

----------


## prr

Using concatenate, is it possible to cut off part of a phrase, such as concenating just "Industry Index" out of the field "Sum of Industry Index"?

----------


## Andy Pope

you can use the MID formula to select part of a cells text.
or SUBSTITUE

assuming A1 contains the text to be altered,

=SUBSTITUTE(A1,"Sum of","")&" "&b1&"% ("&c1&"mm)"

----------


## prr

Thank you :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Is it possible to make the formatting of concenation appear with a comma, meaning making "7504" would appear as "7,504"?

----------


## Andy Pope

wrap the cell reference in a TEXT formula

=SUBSTITUTE(A1,"Sum of","")&" "&B1&"% ("& TEXT(C1,"#,##0") &"mm)"

----------

